# Hard start when cold



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

I have an 87 NA2T. I know theres a problem with the crank angle sensor or something in the distributor that makes it wierd starting after its warmed up but what would make it hard to start from not being ran for a couple days? Its keeping its charge and cranks over fine just takes a minute to actually catch and start. Could it be the CHTS or maybe a fauly distributor?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

My 85 was very hard to start until I fixed the CHTS connector. Have you checked for trouble codes?


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

No I havnt. There are no dash lights on only one for low washer fluid because I havnt gone around to getting sprayers yet. The ecu Im using is out of an 86 turbo 5 speed and mine is an 87 man. date is 2/87. The CHTS is the one thats a pain to get to behind the timing cover backing right? My thermostat is kinda haywire too but i dont think it would affect my starting.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuel injector(s) bleeding down while it sits, maybe? Bad air regulator?


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont think the air flow is messed up but how would u test for leaky injectors? It used to have fuel leaks where the lines connect to the fuel pressure regulator but i have replaced and fixed those. Iv noticed that if i prime my fuel lines turning it to acc then off and back to acc a couple times it starts right up. I dont know if it helps but when its a cold start and I try to give it a little gas revving it to 3k sometimes it putters and wont let you rev it untill it has warmed up a bit.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

There won't be a light if there are engine codes. The Z31 doesn't have a check engine light outside of California models.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok well how do i check for engine codes? And would there be a way to check for fuel injector leak down without taking the lines off? Thats the only way i can think of to see if anything is leaking out.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

XenonZ31 Reference

Engine codes should be in the EFEC section. You have to remove the passenger side kick panel and turn a set screw to put the ECM in the correct mode, then it will flash some codes at you.

Injector leaks are checked by placing a fuel pressure gauge in the feed line to the rail, watching for static pressure drop, and closing off possible sources one by one until you find your leak. Alternatively, you can remove the injectors and rail from the intake and watch for a leak, but I think this requires removal of the upper intake plenum.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Install the fuel pressure gauge between the fuel filter and fuel rail. Turn the key "on" to pressurize the system (should be about 40psi)and use two fuel line pinch-off tools to isolate the rail. One will be place on the return fuel line between the fuel pressure regulator and the fuel tank and the other before the pressure gauge (or, between the pressure gauge and the tank. Turn off the key and monitor the fuel pressure. If you see the fuel pressure drop to 0 psi or close to it within 10 minutes, you have a leak. Normal leakdown rate is about 5 psi every 30 minutes.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

When i checked the engine codes it came up with the CHTS code. That whole plug unscrews from the driver side head right? I hope that fixes the starting rough.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Check the connector pins first. Sometimes they corrode over. Mine had a broken clip and just came unplugged.

z31.com | Repairs | Changing the CHTS the Easy Way


----------



## James Claridy (Jan 31, 2012)

I just purchased an 86' turbo z and I'm having trouble with it starting up on cold mornings. This is the 1st turbo z I've owned so I'm not as familiar with it as a na z. Does this engine have a cold start injector ?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

No Z31 has a cold start injector.


----------



## James Claridy (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok thanks . I've read some of the other posts regarding this same problem and I tried switching the key on and off a few times before trying to start the car and it seemed to work.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Check the pressure regulator and vacuum line, CHTS, and fuel filter.


----------

